# Biathalon guns



## mrhnau (Feb 14, 2006)

Forgive me if this has been asked, but a search revealed nothing. What type of guns do biathaletes typically use? Caliber and brands? I'm just curious... do normal competition shooters use similar guns, or are they different? What are the restrictions on the guns used? I've noticed a few have almost a crossbow type appearance while some don't. They all seem to have a stock that fits well on the hip. Quite interesting...

Thanks!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 14, 2006)

Also, I'm curious, does anyone do biathalon on MT?  I just found out that we have a course about a half mile from my house.  I've been dying to get on and give it a try this winter.  I've never done it before, but I can ski and I can shoot and I enjoy both, so what the heck.  It sounds like an awesome sport...one can get a work out and plug some targets.

I think something in the .22 caliber range would be perfect.  Light enough to not drag while skiing and easy to shoot when one is tired.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 14, 2006)

I was able to find this:
http://www.nbcolympics.com/biathlon/inside.html?qs=;ch=2

talks about caliber, but not much else... they do use a .22. I'd be interested to learn a bit more though, the site was not -too- informative...

UpNorth, see you in 2010? hehe


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 14, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> UpNorth, see you in 2010? hehe


 
I'm contemplating it.  I'm not such a bad shot or a cc skier.  I think I could get myself ready to compete in a couple of years if I put my mind to it.  I'll be 33 though.  Most of the other athletes will probably have the edge in age.

Oh well, there is always curling...


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 14, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I'm contemplating it.  I'm not such a bad shot or a cc skier.  I think I could get myself ready to compete in a couple of years if I put my mind to it.  I'll be 33 though.  Most of the other athletes will probably have the edge in age.
> 
> Oh well, there is always curling...



only curling I like is with dumbells  Thats never going to catch on in the south...

Alot of the competitors who were placing in the games were well into their 30's. Never to late (well, if you are 80, I might think twice about it). Wish I had a track here! well, at least some snow.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I'm contemplating it. I'm not such a bad shot or a cc skier. I think I could get myself ready to compete in a couple of years if I put my mind to it. I'll be 33 though. Most of the other athletes will probably have the edge in age.
> 
> Oh well, there is always curling...



Stop dissing my curling!  

That would be cool, UpNorth, to get ready to compete in the Biathlon.  I had the opportunity last winter to shoot an Anshutz .22 target rifle that a young man used to compete in the biathlon.  Very sweet gun.  Very expensive but they keep their resale value quite well.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 14, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Stop dissing my curling!
> 
> That would be cool, UpNorth, to get ready to compete in the Biathlon. I had the opportunity last winter to shoot an Anshutz .22 target rifle that a young man used to compete in the biathlon. Very sweet gun. Very expensive but they keep their resale value quite well.


 
I wouldn't dis curling.  My daughter seems kind of interested in it.  Perhaps in a few years, we'll give it a try.  

As far as biathalon goes, I'll have to keep everyone posted.  I'm a pretty good skier and a pretty good shot.  I think that if I put alot more time into it, I really could go far with both.  There was a biathalete the competed in Salt Lake from our area so I'm positive she was part of club up here.  I think the first step for me would be to go and join the club.


----------



## OULobo (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought they used air pistols in the biathlon, just like in the modern pentathlon.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 18, 2006)

Biathlon competitors use bolt action rifles, chambered in the .22 LR.  Very fine tuned pieces of artwork, and they can easily cost several thousands of dollars.  

You can pretty much assume that each rifle used is heavily customized, and that each competitor has a particular brand and model of ammo that will be exclusively used in his rifle.


----------



## dobermann (Feb 18, 2006)

they use .22 lr ammo, shot from matchguns. heavily customized and around 5000.- and up. anschütz is very popular.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 19, 2006)

It has been way to cold to get out and try the biathalon course.  I'll hit it this week when it warms up to around 10 above or so.  I'm going to bring an air rifle to start.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

OULobo said:
			
		

> I thought they used air pistols in the biathlon, just like in the modern pentathlon.



That is what I originally thought too but apparently the air rifles have issues when the temperature drops below a certain temperature, so most now use the .22


----------



## dobermann (Feb 19, 2006)

as far as i know, that was always .22 :?

maybe europe different to the US? but i doubt that for some reasons..


----------



## Kenpoist (Feb 19, 2006)

One of the top manufacturer's used to be  -  Anschultz (SP?). 

I had an Anschultz (.22 Cal - bolt action) when I lived in Germany and it was a great weapon. I regret trading it in for a Beretta.


----------

